# Imprinted Concrete Driveway Cleaner



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

I’m looking to clean my imprinted concrete driveway. Can anyone recommend a decent cleaner. I’ve tried washing up liquid, but it’s not that great.


----------



## Ctreanor13 (May 1, 2019)

Is it died and sealer over the top? I usually just use a turbo nozzle on thr power washer and cleans our standard concrete street up. If it was bad, I would use hypochlorite. Sprayed on, left to dwell, maybe agitate with yard brush and then power wash it off. It's used in milking parlours round here to clean concrete etc


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Ctreanor13 said:


> Is it died and sealer over the top? I usually just use a turbo nozzle on thr power washer and cleans our standard concrete street up. If it was bad, I would use hypochlorite. Sprayed on, left to dwell, maybe agitate with yard brush and then power wash it off. It's used in milking parlours round here to clean concrete etc


The driveway is coloured and sealed. I just don't want to use anything that will strip the colour.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

I just use the nozzle on thje power washer then re seal .
When using the washer you can see the dirt lifting away.


----------



## taz736 (Sep 5, 2011)

Check out smartseal.co.uk I’ve just cleaned and sealed my imprinted concrete patio with their products - very impressed.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Pinky said:


> I just use the nozzle on thje power washer then re seal .
> When using the washer you can see the dirt lifting away.


This is a few years worth of dirt. I just wanted to remove it, so it's spotless before sealing it.There is also some concrete and render on the drive from the rendering that we've had done. I need to remove that too.


----------

